# New here! Hey everybody!



## Boeseph (Feb 15, 2017)

Hey everybody! I've been addicted to mantids for the past few months and I've finally decided to look into getting some! The ghost mantis is my favorite and I'm going to try to raise some communally. I set up a nice terrarium with live plants and such for them to live in when they are big enough. I've been in contact with Peter (bugsincyberspace) and I'm just waiting for his next set of nymphs to hatch. So excited!

Per request, here's a picture of the terrarium. I'm going to be adding a few things before the mantids move in, so I'll add pictures as it develops.





2/22/17 Update:  Check out my post in enclosures for more info on the terrarium!


----------



## Sarah K (Feb 15, 2017)

Welcome! they are easy to get addicted too, so watch out.


----------



## Boeseph (Feb 15, 2017)

Don't worry @Sarah K, I'm fully prepared to become addicted


----------



## proserpina (Feb 15, 2017)

Welcome! Of the 3 species I've kept Ghosts are easily my favorite. Best of luck with your mantis community!


----------



## Boeseph (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks @proserpina!


----------



## Dandy (Feb 15, 2017)

I'd love to see the terrariums if you can post some images.  Welcome to the forums, and to the hobby!


----------



## Boeseph (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi @Dandy! I'd be glad to post pictures as soon as I get home from work today


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 15, 2017)

Welcome! You'll love ghosts, they're so awesome. I became addicted, I have thirteen mantids and have four more on the way, haha.


----------



## Teamonger (Feb 15, 2017)

Welcome! Soon you too will have your own bug zoo I'm sure hehe. It snowballs fast!


----------



## Boeseph (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks @crabbypatty, I think ghosts are awesome.

Haha yeah @Teamonger, probably.


----------



## Boeseph (Feb 15, 2017)

Dandy said:


> I'd love to see the terrariums if you can post some images.  Welcome to the forums, and to the hobby!


@Dandy Pictures are up! Topic is updated.


----------



## Jessie (Feb 15, 2017)

I just got mine today dont think he likes me much tho.


----------



## Boeseph (Feb 15, 2017)

Aww @Jessie, I'm sure he'll warm up to you!


----------



## Jessie (Feb 15, 2017)

I mean is that normal for them to do at first keep climbing to the top of the cage?


----------



## Boeseph (Feb 15, 2017)

@Jessie I'm not a mantis professional or anything, but that doesn't seem uncommon from what I've read or watched


----------



## Zeppy44 (Feb 15, 2017)

Boeseph     What size is that habitat and how many ghosts to start?     Lol  welcome to the forum.

Jessie     All sounds normal so far with your mantis.


----------



## Boeseph (Feb 15, 2017)

@Zeppy44 It's a 12x12x18 (LxWxH) terrarium with a few inches of substrate. The plan is to house 4 ghosts


----------



## Zeppy44 (Feb 15, 2017)

Sounds great size for latter instars but I think you will need smaller quarters, at least to start off.

My very young ghosts would not move much for food. They seem to move and hunt further as they get larger but still not much.


----------



## Boeseph (Feb 15, 2017)

@Zeppy44 Yeah, my plan is to move them to the terrarium at L4 or L5 and hand feed them for a while


----------



## Zeppy44 (Feb 15, 2017)

Cool plan. Same here. Just be sure to separate the males from females. The sexes should be housed separately after L4 is my understanding, Males with males, etc. 2 of my 5 females (L5) are in larger habitats. They do seem to hunt more actively now. When the other 4 get to same stage will house together. Looking forward to that.

Have one L4 male. Think he gets special attention cause he is the only male?   YUPPERS


----------



## Boeseph (Feb 15, 2017)

@Zeppy44 Yeah, I'm going to definitely be on the lookout for size differences and rehouse accordingly


----------



## Zeppy44 (Feb 16, 2017)

4, 5.5 ,9 and 12 oz solo cups work well for many ppl. Great thread in housing on this.


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Boeseph (Feb 20, 2017)

@Rick Thanks!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 22, 2017)

WElcome!


----------



## Serle (Feb 22, 2017)

@Boeseph Greetings &amp; Welcome .... S


----------



## Boeseph (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks @hibiscusmile and @Serle


----------

